# How The Russians Do It - Crocodile



## bulldog1935 (May 17, 2016)

if you give google a chance to translate, this is a pretty cool website.  
The Russians take their old Vostok-Mart bikes and trick them out with modern components
http://veloinsider.ru/ystroistvo/krokodilovodstvo-xvz.html




 


 
another website
http://k-113.ru/bike/crocofaq.htm 
and a forum
http://xt.ht/phpbb/viewforum.php?f=31 
if you give it a chance, google can translate it all


----------



## CrazyDave (May 17, 2016)

I like the old Russian bikes! Good links man.  I wake up every morning to RT news and Putin?! Guys my hero! lolol


----------



## bulldog1935 (May 17, 2016)

btw, here's a cool Russian bike thread on the forum  http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/russian-bicycles.84514/

also, searching Russian bikes, came across this_ belissima_ Italian lightweight photographed in _Moskva_


----------

